# Which cell phone's most FreeBSD-friendly?



## robroy (Feb 24, 2017)

Does anybody happen to know whether it's possible to run FreeBSD on a cell phone (and actually use it as a phone), these days?

I saw Thread 14218, yet I wonder what may have changed since 2010.

And if it's still not possible to buy a phone that runs FreeBSD, how about this:  which phone's the most FreeBSD-_friendly_?

By FreeBSD-friendly, I roughly mean a phone that:
 runs a lot more BSD code than other phones do, and/or
 works unusually well with FreeBSD, and/or
 benefits the FreeBSD project economically.
Thanks for taking a gander!


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 24, 2017)

I do not have an answer, but I think the biggest issue would be the graphic drivers.


----------



## ma (Feb 24, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> I do not have an answer, but I think the biggest issue would be the graphic drivers.



No. The biggest problem would be having drivers for some special hardware, like the GSM, GPRS, ... chips. I do run since 2015 an Ubuntu cell phone, the BQ E4.5, very nice device. But even this has at the low level an Android kernel layer to control these items. More information about some features and problems see my gitbook at https://www.gitbook.com/book/gurucubano/bq-aquaris-e-4-5-ubuntu-phone/details


----------



## tingo (Feb 24, 2017)

AFAIK, nothing has changed since 2010. No vendors works on a BSD-licensed software stack for mobile phones, and there are no significant open source projects actively working on BSD-licensed software components for mobile phones (GSM, etc.).
I'd love to be proved wrong here.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 24, 2017)

I tried to find that picture of someone holding their laptop up to their ear while making a phone call. Would have been kinda funny. To me at least. 

robroy I have more hair and I'm at least 20 years older but you'd be surprised how much we look alike including shared names.


----------

